# CPP Disability



## bigcletus (23 Aug 2013)

I'm being released in the next 35 days (3b), . I'll be getting the SISIP 75% top up.  I know I'd qualify for the CPP Disability, however I also know SISIP would claw that back.  Has anyone with similar experience with this ??  Pros/cons to applying immediately, or after the 2 years of SISIP ??

Thanks


----------



## krustyrl (24 Aug 2013)

Perhaps (depending on your situation) maybe do the SISIP LTD for the 24 mos and apply for the Disability Tax Credit each time for the 2 yrs of LTD.  As a tax credit and according to my Case Mgr at SISIP (Manulife) , it would not be clawed back as it is a tax credit. Again depends on your situation.


----------

